# Surfside 2.0 6-4-15



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Woke up at 5:45 with the intentions of going to work. We got 20 minutes up 45 and their was a vehicle fire. We took it as a sign and figured we are probably better off calling in for the day and heading back to the water. 

We fished on and off all day. Same pattern as the past two trips, spoons and tails in the afternoon. 

Will be up for dawn patrol in a couple hours.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice. Could have scraped a limit yesterday too but had to goto work, that and losing fish at my side. Was throwing 4 inch white and lime gulps, way more hookups than guys using live shrimp. Would not even waste $$ on live shrimp. One trout I cleaned had brand new mullet in her stomach...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

SWEET Catches!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. Beats the heck out of working.


----------



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

That had to be a fun day. What is your profession??


----------

